# How long for SW duration to dry before rain?



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

I am going to paint one side of my house today. I suspect I will be done painting by 4 or so. We are expecting rain late tonight (after midnight).

Is this enough time to let the paint dry before exposure to rain? 

Man this is tough, I am having a helluva time getting the house ready for fall. Weather is NOT cooperating!

Evan


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'd think it'll be ok, but check the can.

DM


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The answer is:
maybe


Sorry, that's about it
Might work, might not


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

a lot depends on what kind of rain too, a drizzle is not bad, most never touches the home, driving windy rain, another story. most paint is dry to touch in an hour or two, depends on base. also how dry the atmosphere is right now there. and how dry the wood is...lots of variables to consider. but i'd think 8 hours or more drying time should be sufficient, but see what it says on the can.

DM


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

The woman at SW said I would be fine today. Dry out, sunny and breezy.

Thanks everyone for the advice. I picked up 5 gallons of the arm buster duration paint. Can't wait to get started. 

I am outta here, wish me luck. Should have well over 8 hours of dry time in before rain.

Evan


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well if your forcasts are anything like ours, then your after midnight rain will make it there around 2 in the afternoon. :laughing:


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Matt, your not kidding. 

Well, I got the side of the house and the whole garage done! Real progress. Good thing I am having second thoughts about the color. 

I used a .015 tip and took my time with the sprayer. I got very good results IMO and would definitely spray it again. 

Thanks guys, this stuff dried fast. It was very sunny, dry and windy. It was drying within an hour to the touch.

Thanks - Evan


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

glad to hear it went well. =o) sounds like it'll be fine.

DM


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

It was windy and u sprayed it on.

I hop your neighbors like the color......




All over thier house too. :thumbup:


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

I have huge rows of pine trees between me and my neighbors 

They need paint as bad as I do, I was just trying to help... HONEST!:whistling2:

Evan


----------

